# MAC Plushglass vs. MAC Lipglass



## MzzRach (Sep 28, 2008)

I've never used the Plushglass formula - how does this differ from the normal Lipglass? If it is a "volumizing" formula - does it sting your lips? I have some sensitivity to some "plumping" lip formulas (i.e. DuWop's Lip Venom irritates my lips like crazy) so any thoughts are welcome.

Also, if you dig the Plushglass, what are your favourite shades?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 28, 2008)

Plush glass does "sting" a little bit, but not as much as other plumpers I've tried. 

I just like the finish. Big Baby plush glass is my fave lip product.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Sep 28, 2008)

Plushglass does have a sting but it's not like other lip plumpers I've tried. They are less sticky and have more of chrome (I feel they do) then lipglass. 
my favorite shade is Big Baby!


----------



## iluvmac (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree with the above. They are sheerer and less sticky than lipglasses. My fav shade is Big Kiss, a nice pinky-coral.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 28, 2008)

plushglass supposedly has a plumping effect, i've never experienced fuller lips though. for me, it just kind of smoothes the little lines in my lips out a little. but it does sting a little, though nowhere near the sting most other lip plumpers have.

i like pretty plush.


----------



## QueenEmB (Sep 28, 2008)

I love plushglasses, my favourites are ample pink and fulfilled.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 28, 2008)

I really like plushglass :3

My favorite is Posh It Up


----------



## Aprilrobin (Sep 28, 2008)

I love Plushglass, you do get a little bit of a tingle, but I don't find it bothersome at all. Most lip plumpers I find bothersome. They have a different smelll too - coconutty.

Are they actually plumping.. not sure. My lips are somewhat full to begin with.

Big Kiss is my favorite, great neutral. I find it's a bit more pigmented than most of the others too.


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Sep 30, 2008)

they sting me a bit. not even half as much as lip venom does though! but for a plumper i do agree, they arent sticky and they don't look obviously red and swollen like venom or 2 faced lip injection does to me.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Sep 30, 2008)

I only have one Plushglass, but to me, it gives more of a "cooling" sensation, as opposed to an actual "sting". If that makes sense at all. Baha. Like, it feels kind of minty, almost? I don't even know what I'm saying. BUT IT FEELS NICE. Haha.
I have it in Angelcream, which is a GORGEOUS light pink, that I absolutely love. Then again, I also dig my Lipglasses, so I can't really recommend one over the other. I will say though, that to me, the Plushglass is a little smoother feeling on the lips.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 30, 2008)

I looove Plushglass. They have a gentle tingle. I feel like it smooths out the lips as well. Very soft looking and glassy. Ample Pink is my favorite. I use it in almost all of my FOTDs. =P


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 30, 2008)

Agree on the Ample Pink...it's really such a perfect color!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenEmB* 

 
_I love plushglasses, my favourites are ample pink and fulfilled._

 
Same here!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Oct 1, 2008)

Plushglasses are very smooth and have good density to them - 

I love lipglasses, but i must confess i HATE that they are sticky. not good in windy weather, topless cars or on boyfriend skin. lol


----------



## LatinaRose (Oct 1, 2008)

I think Plushglass smells like Danish butter cookies. You know, the ones in the blue tin.  Yummy!!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't experience any tingling. It doesn't necessarily plump my lips it just makes them appear more smooth. I like the finish. My favorite color is Ample Pink. Its my HG l/g


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone!  I am hearing Ample Pink come up a lot....*adds to list*

Again, thanks!


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 7, 2008)

After this thread I definitely need to buy some Plushglasses.


----------



## Nadeshda (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aprilrobin* 

 
_(...)They have a different smelll too - coconutty.(...)_

 
Oh, no!! I hate coconut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'll have to leave in a would filled with lipglasses and lustreglasses, but free of plushglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...but I'll probably still give them a try


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have full lips and don't notice any effect. I love Wet, Wild, Wonderful--great brown color! 

I have completely abandoned lipglass in favor of Plushglass and Lustreglass--I like how they are less sticky and more sheer.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 10, 2008)

I love Plushglasses! They prickle on your lips first if you apply them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I use Big Kiss, Wildly Lush and Foolishly Fab very often.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

I checked out Ample Pink over the weekend and will definitely be getting this at some point.  I agree with those who have said how perfect it is!  Wonderful colour.

Thanks again to everyone who replied!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

Does anyone know what causes the plumping? Spearmint, etc?


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Oct 23, 2008)

Plushglass is my favorite formula ever! Its cooling and it smells like coconut!!I dont find that it plumps nor does it sting  (on my lips)Its very smooth and you dont have to worry about it showing every line on your lips.Mostly all the colors are very friendly for every skintone. I love it way more than lipglass.


----------



## matsubie (Oct 23, 2008)

i love plushglass!
this formula has just the perfect density to it and definitely less stickier than the lipglass formula.

i like bountiful and plus luxe


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sheerer and less sticky...I like the texture better if layering over l/s


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 23, 2008)

plush glasses are my favorite, hands down. 
They go on sheerer, and less sticky. My favorite is prob. full for you.


----------

